# Where is the bar in here?



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey everybody!

Killclimbz( as wel as MPD, and a confusing attempt by shannon)told me you where all hanging out here, but I was holding out in hopes that the guys at SB. would get their stuff together. Oh well, it wasn't the website or the URL that kept me going back to that place, it was the people. And since now some of you I know IRL are here.. well, you know.

I won't be haning out a ton. I have benn enjoying not being on teh internet all that much. Plus I have a few other sites I found that I visit occasionally too.

Splitboard.com- I am not real active there yet, but I will probably be doing some trip reports. I have already met a few people from there, but through a differant website, or two.

snowboardseattle.com- Yeah, It's a local thing. It's where you can find 66jzmstr's movie trailer lists and such though. They also keep a pretty nice calendar for all teh upcoming events and premeires in the area.

turns-all-year.com- it's PNW based, and full of crusty old skiers(mostly tele) and is pretty vanilla when it comes to perwsonality. But, it is a pretty cool resource for finding out info and conditions for the PNW back country. I have been using it alot to figure out where to go to complete my turns all year conquest. I only have two of the harder months to go now... Sept, and Oct... might have to make a trip to CO for my October riding.

Shredbetties.com- The girl to guy ratio is F'n AMAZING!!!! heheh, just kiddin. I do go there a little bit, but I still don't feel right posting there.. Kind of like a dirty old man or something.. But it is a pretty cool spot for girls who really ride to hang out.(this is the only site I don't use Ale_Capone on, I was going incognitto)


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

ALE!!! It's awsome seeing you here!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Ale_Capone said:


> Shredbetties.com- The girl to guy ratio is F'n AMAZING!!!!


no fucking joke! i just registered over there, mostly because i noticed so many girls from PA in the greet section.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks boarderholic... I owe you a chocolate beer!

MPD..drink a TNT or two fro me.

N~R~G... I am some_guy on Shredbetties. I just go there occasionally because I know Kelly. Plus, I ride like a girl anyways.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

hey there ale. cheers, good to see your here. im on splitboard.com, turns all year (but not very much) and of course the late great sb.com. you may know me as reachben or just Ben. h


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

hey ben!!

I was looking through the TR's on TAY... Looks like coming up to BC might be a good option for riding in Sept. Unless I wnat to do some hard core sun cup riding at Rainier. Either way, we gotta hook up for some riding at Baker or Whistler this winter.

Looks like I can add you to that list of people I know from splitboard.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Ale_Capone said:


> N~R~G... I am some_guy on Shredbetties.


i had a thought that was you


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> i had a thought that was you


What gave it away? My name on my avatar? 

Just kiddin. Hardly anybody knows my real name anyways. Not even the people who know me in real life.

There are a couple of clues there for people that know me, so I figured it wouldn't be that hard to figure out.

I did get a nice fat stack of Shredbetties stickers to plaster all over the place and hand out this winter... Even a couple of the oversized evil bunnies. If you ask Kelly nicely, she might send you some.

You missed the big festival here last weekend. Seattles hemp fest. I have been to hash bash in Ann Arbor a few times, and was expecting something simular.. uhh unn,, this thing was huge! 3 stages, and about a half mile of water front park.. great scene, lots of fun just chillin and people watchin. I think I smelt someone smokin weed though.:dunno:


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

Ben,

Do you kow where this is?

August 24, Wedge, Northeast Arete

I am thinking the first weekend of September 8-9th? All though the following weekend would be better because I will have Friday off to get a jump on heading up your way. That is if they let me across the boarder.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Ale_Capone said:


> I think I smelt someone smokin weed though.:dunno:


haha, really? 

definitely sounds good though, do you know what bands were playing? our "smoke-ins" around here (well, the only one, on 4th of july) kinda sucks, especially considering it's in DC on the 4th of july & big brother's everywhere.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Ale it's about time you graced us with your presents.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

Not really sure of the bands. I didn't see a bill, and I am not real savy. There was a mix of jamb bands, reggae, some kind of agro rock, hip hop. It all depended on what stage/area you where in. We where there early in the afternoon and the music was getting better as the day went on. There was deffinatly ALOT of tokin going on. I did see one guy getting a ticket, but then realised he had an open intox. Not alot of po po, but there where a few. It was after all "give a cop a bong hit" day.

On the way out, I told some cops that I thought I smelled someone smoking some weed, and they just laughed. Awesome vibe all around.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

bravo_castle said:


> Ale it's about time you graced us with your presents.


JAJAJA, thanks for noticing! Where are the beer smilies?!?!


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Ale_Capone said:


> JAJAJA, thanks for noticing! Where are the beer smilies?!?!


I brought it with me when I showed up.
Hopefully the admins will add some new ones (HINT HINT).


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Should've taken the shot at the bar with the awful karaoke singing...some people just don't understand no do they?


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> Should've taken the shot at the bar with the awful karaoke singing...some people just don't understand no do they?



 Have you been driking?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Ale_Capone said:


> Have you been driking?


Hahaha. I wish...!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Ale_Capone said:


> Ben,
> 
> Do you kow where this is?
> 
> ...


yea i know were that is but havent been up there yet. i was actually thinking of going for a day hike up there soon to check it out. ive got the first 2 weeks of september off so im down for that if you want to go. there was actually fresh snow up there a couple weeks ago, but it was gone by the afternoon.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

wclumberjack said:


> yea i know were that is but havent been up there yet. i was actually thinking of going for a day hike up there soon to check it out. ive got the first 2 weeks of september off so im down for that if you want to go. there was actually fresh snow up there a couple weeks ago, but it was gone by the afternoon.


Cool! So the 14-16 weekend works?? I have a compnay picnic this coming weekend, so that would be best for me.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

well, that girl wouldn't drink when I went to see her this August. Her boyfriend on the other hand has grest taste in beer. She was still an awesome host... even if my room had Unicorns on the wall, and angel wings on the bed.. ahhh, to be a preteen girl again.


----------

